# Yngwie Malmsteen - 50 years in the future



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2008)

FIFTY YEARS IN THE FUTURE: 

A guitarist dies and is quite please to find that he ends up standing before the pearly gates of Guitar Heaven. St. Peter shows him in, and gives him a guided tour. 

"This is Stevie Ray's room here..." says Peter, and the guitarist is saying "Wow! Stevie Ray!" 
"And this is Jimi's room..." and the guitarist is totally over the moon. 

Finally Peter shows the guitarist to his own room. Before Peter leaves, he says to him, "I have to ask. Is Yngwie here?" Peter shakes his head sadly and says "I'm afraid he went... the "other" way..." 

The guitarist is disappointed but goes to his room and tries to get some sleep. He is woken up in the middle of the night by someone playing a really fast harmonic minor lick - and it sounds just like Yngwie. He presses his ear to the wall, and listens more closely. Someone in the next room is playing really fast neo-classical shreds through what sounds very much like a vintage Strat. The guitarist is confused as it sounds so much like Yngwie. The next day he tells Peter that he is almost certain that Yngwie's in the next room. 

Peter pulls him to one side, and whispers into his ear, "Shhh.... don't tell anyone. That's God. He thinks he's Yngwie Malmsteen"


----------



## Trespass (Oct 18, 2008)

I just saw Malmsteen last night, and this is rediculous. His stage antics are so self-obsessive its downright hilarious.


----------



## sami (Oct 18, 2008)

everytime I see his name, I think of that parody video. More power to him and his playing, but I can't just help but think of it. I'M YOUR NEW GAWD NOW.


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I just saw Malmsteen last night, and this is rediculous. His stage antics are so self-obsessive its downright hilarious.



He also downright owns, and influenced thousands of guitarists. 

The new record is great.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 18, 2008)

Seven said:


> He also downright owns, and influenced thousands of guitarists.
> 
> The new record is great.



Amen to that..... Whatever you may think about Malmsteen, he EARNED the right to be where he is. Whenever people talk about "lack of feeling in fast playing" usually pointing them over to Malmsteen gets them to STFU....


----------



## Trespass (Oct 18, 2008)

I think the main thing about the show last night was how much energy he has. I mean, he just kept going, jumping around stage, throwing his guitars, doing all sorts of weird faces. I mean, I was shocked. How can he do that for 2 HOURS?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 18, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I think the main thing about the show last night was how much energy he has. I mean, he just kept going, jumping around stage, throwing his guitars, doing all sorts of weird faces. I mean, I was shocked. How can he do that for 2 HOURS?



Cocaine.


----------



## Seven (Oct 18, 2008)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Cocaine.



He's been clean for four years apparently.


----------



## eegor (Oct 18, 2008)

I was hanging out with some people before the Opeth concert on Thursday, and this one guy mentioned Yngwie's name, and everyone proceeded to make fun of him for about 10 minutes. It was awesome.

I don't like Yngwie Malmsteen. At all.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 18, 2008)

Yngwie...wears a wig/hair extensions...Plays the same guitars and amps for 20 odd years..he has terrible taste in singers...and his album covers are always the same Him him him...but...the man never lets me down he brings on the goods the man can shred like a Muther..and people hate him for it...hey if people told you..."you are great" for 20 odd years you'd have a big head too!!


----------



## kristallin (Oct 18, 2008)

I used to hear that joke with Buddy Rich's name instead of Yngwie


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think Yngwie is an amazing player! He is just a big ego maniac.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 19, 2008)

i don't care about his playing, he's funny as shit


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 13, 2008)

kristallin said:


> I used to hear that joke with Buddy Rich's name instead of Yngwie



I also heard the joke used with Eddie Van Halen before.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Nov 15, 2008)

That's pretty funny.. Although I will have to say, I have a friend that has met him and saw him walking up the street and remembered him by name and was very nice to him. I personally love his live shows even though I can't listen to more than a couple songs at a time on a cd.....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2008)

I think if he had Holdsworths personality he wouldnt take nearly as much shit as he does.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I think if he had Holdsworths personality he wouldnt take nearly as much shit as he does.



If he had Holdsworth's personality, he wouldn't be where he is today.
Not to mention his music would be completely different. 


Yngwie's personality is what makes him awesome.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 15, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Yngwie's personality is what makes him awesome.



This.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 15, 2008)

someone post the shred overlord petrucci vids plz?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 15, 2008)

imo Yngwie is more than AWESOME in what he's doing and no one can change that. Period.


----------



## DanD (Nov 15, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Peter pulls him to one side, and whispers into his ear, "Shhh.... don't tell anyone. That's God. He thinks he's Yngwie Malmsteen."



Well, Yngwie DID teach God how to play, though.


----------



## flickoflash (Nov 15, 2008)

I think he is the modern day Beethoven


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 15, 2008)

flickoflash said:


> I think he is the modern day Beethoven





I don't think Beethoven had an ego as big as Yngwies. 

Yngwie
Beethoven


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 15, 2008)

DanD said:


> Well, Yngwie DID teach God how to play, though.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Nov 15, 2008)

i dont know why you would make fun of yngwie. he has contributed to shred guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2008)

Anthony said:


> If he had Holdsworth's personality, he wouldn't be where he is today.
> Not to mention his music would be completely different.
> 
> 
> Yngwie's personality is what makes him awesome.



No, i meant how modest holdsworth is.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> No, i meant how modest holdsworth is.



I understood what you meant, and I still think if Yngwie had any modesty in him, he would have achieved what he has today.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 16, 2008)

yngwie could stab my mother and i'd still think he is great


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> yngwie could stab my mother and i'd still think he is great


----------



## Kinga (Jan 15, 2022)

View attachment 102027
View attachment 102028


Jerich said:


> Yngwie...wears a wig/hair extensions...Plays the same guitars and amps for 20 odd years..he has terrible taste in singers...and his album covers are always the same Him him him...but...the man never lets me down he brings on the goods the man can shred like a Muther..and people hate him for it...hey if people told you..."you are great" for 20 odd years you'd have a big head too!!



I can't see his having hair extension or a wig in these videos/pictures, try as I might.:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2022)

ah nothing like a 14 yr necrobump


----------



## Siggevaio (Jan 15, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah nothing like a 14 yr necrobump


I started reading the thread without checking the age of it. And it was just the same discussions about Yngwie 14 years ago that you still hear to this day.


----------

